# Does House Insurance cover stolen Handbag



## Unregistered (6 Apr 2005)

Wifes handbag was stolen...close to €1000 worth of vouchers in it for two well known irish/UK chains. Both were basically of the attitude, tough luck. Which is fair enough....why she had them out in her fecking hangbag!!!!!!!!!

but anyways, is this something house insurance might cover??


----------



## Unregistered (6 Apr 2005)

Hi

You have couple of options here depending on what type of policy you have.

Ideally you will have Unsepcified All Risk/Personal Effects cover - this provides cover form personal effects including money that are lost/stolen outside the home. A limit will apply.

You may just have personal money cover which will cover any cash and possibly the vouchers depending on what the definition of money is. A limit will apply.

Most modern policies will include some form of this cover , an older policies it all has to be purchased seperateky.

If you have both these coverages in most cases you can combine them to increase any limits.

The best thing that you can do is contact your insurer straight away and advise them of the claim (this is often a condition of policies) after that get yourself down to the Garda station asap to report the theft (if you haven't done so alreday).

You will more than likely be liable for an excess and it is unlikely that you will get the full replacement cost from the insurance company but is you have the right cover you should be able to claim for the majority.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Unregistered (6 Apr 2005)

Thanks, I'll do that!


----------

